# Horrendous wood score.



## ohlongarm (Oct 24, 2019)

My friend owns one of the largest construction companies in northeast Ohio,lives on the same road as me,we both burn wood,me a woodstove ,him a fireplace.
A tree company was working in the same neighborhood as him ,but had no place to put the trees they were cutting,they approached my friend who has property in the vicinity,and asked if they could stack the trees there until they completed the job. My friend said no problem,the owner of the company then said do you need any firewood ,well we both have plenty but can use more,all the oak shown here is ours,and will be delivered by the tree company to my friends  construction company lot in Cleveland Ohio,where he will have it cu
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
t and split by an excavator into manageable pieces.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Oct 24, 2019)

Good lord that will make a lot of firewood. Best score I've seen on here as far as quantity. Those trunks that I can see are good size. I love when splitting those in eighths you still gotta split the heart outtake each piece. If I remember from a old post long arm you basically had a side of your yard fenced with stacks of wood. This should finish the rest of your yard lol. Nice haul.


----------



## Mutineer (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow, the stuff of my dreams! I'm also in the Cleveland area and if you need help getting rid of that stack, I'd be willing to lend a hand. I have been driving over to western PA to get red oak off the old family farm.


----------



## ohlongarm (Oct 25, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> My friend owns one of the largest construction companies in northeast Ohio,lives on the same road as me,we both burn wood,me a woodstove ,him a fireplace.
> A tree company was working in the same neighborhood as him ,but had no place to put the trees they were cutting,they approached my friend who has property in the vicinity,and asked if they could stack the trees there until they completed the job. My friend said no problem,the owner of the company then said do you need any firewood ,well we both have plenty but can use more,all the oak shown here is ours,and will be delivered by the tree company to my friends  construction company lot in Cleveland Ohio,where he will have it cu
> 
> 
> ...


Addendum,went and picked out about 50 tons of red ,white oak,and locust this place is unbelievable.i had no idea the massive oaks that were there on six and a half feet at the trunk,will post a picture when I figure out how to delete or hide my friend standing in front of it.I'm set for years.This auger thing splits the massive logs and makes for easier handling.


----------



## Kevin Weis (Oct 25, 2019)

Those bigger trunks would have been good at the sawmill.  More money than firewood.


----------



## FIDLER (Oct 25, 2019)

Holy smokes. That’s gotta be around 20 cord? Please let us know how long it takes to split and stack all that!


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Oct 25, 2019)

Amazing!  I’m jealous!


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 26, 2019)

Not sure I would use the word horrendous, maybe stupendous?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 26, 2019)

I'd be looking into bringing in a portable sawmill too.


----------



## ohlongarm (Oct 26, 2019)

weatherguy said:


> Not sure I would use the word horrendous, maybe stupendous?


 My friend is 6'2 he's standing here in front of this monster that we're getting along with the three huge pieces on top and the spray painted ones.This guy looks and acts just like an ordinary common man ,however is worth a conservative 50 million,never went to his head has 125 union workers employed my him,a great guy.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Oct 26, 2019)

I would make a table top out of that one beside him....leave the live edge. That would be awesome and one of a kind.


----------



## ohlongarm (Oct 26, 2019)

Grizzerbear said:


> I would make a table top out of that one beside him....leave the live edge. That would be awesome and one of a kind.


He actually made a comment that would make a nice table top.All the wood is being delivered to his business next week,it will stay outside under a metal roof on a concrete pad ,till we get it all sorted out.


----------



## Rockey (Oct 27, 2019)

Ill just leave this here for you to chew on.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 27, 2019)

Bet it destroys itself within a year.    Wood movement is a beotch.


----------



## ohlongarm (Oct 27, 2019)

Rockey said:


> Ill just leave this here for you to chew on.
> 
> View attachment 250021


Nice,but looks a little lacking in comfort


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 28, 2019)

Hope you have a fast splitter!


----------



## bholler (Oct 29, 2019)

How far are you moving this wood?  






						Ohio - Don't Move Firewood
					

The movement of firewood in Ohio is regulated by both state and federal authorities due to multiple tree pest infestations. For example, regulations




					www.dontmovefirewood.org


----------



## ohlongarm (Oct 29, 2019)

bholler said:


> How far are you moving this wood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20 minutes away if that.And no ash .


----------



## bholler (Oct 29, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> 20 minutes away if that.And no ash .


It doesn't have to be ash did you read the link?  You also have Asian longhorn beetle and thousand cankers in Ohio they are trying to contain.

But 20 mins isn't bad how long did it travel to get to that yard though?


----------



## Woody5506 (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey more power to ya if you have the means to handle those monsters. I know I don't!


----------



## ohlongarm (Oct 29, 2019)

bholler said:


> It doesn't have to be ash did you read the link?  You also have Asian longhorn beetle and thousand cankers in Ohio they are trying to contain.
> 
> But 20 mins isn't bad how long did it travel to get to that yard though?


Have no clue ,my deals done so 3 families have at least 5 years burning.


----------



## bholler (Oct 29, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> Have no clue ,my deals done so 3 families have at least 5 years burning.


Well I guess that matters more than trying to control to spread the next thing that may wipe out another species of tree.   Or actually following state and federal laws.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 30, 2019)

bholler said:


> Well I guess that matters more than trying to control to spread the next thing that may wipe out another species of tree.   Or actually following state and federal laws.


You could assume that the tree company knows the laws and is abiding by them. Hence, maybe that's why they are giving the wood away locally...  or you could just assume they are violating laws. Whatever suits your fancy.


----------



## ohlongarm (Oct 30, 2019)

Marshy said:


> You could assume that the tree company knows the laws and is abiding by them. Hence, maybe that's why they are giving the wood away locally...  or you could just assume they are violating laws. Whatever suits your fancy.


One thing you never do if you post on a public forum is announce your breaking any laws state or federal.
This company is rock solid in business for decades,they know the laws and abide by them.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 30, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> One thing you never do if you post on a public forum is announce your breaking any laws state or federal.
> This company is rock solid in business for decades,they know the laws and abide by them.


That's why I find it a little aggravating that a site staff member would imply they are breaking laws. Its unfounded and inappropriate in my opinion. Have a good day.


----------



## bholler (Oct 30, 2019)

Marshy said:


> That's why I find it a little aggravating that a site staff member would imply they are breaking laws. Its unfounded and inappropriate in my opinion. Have a good day.


I didn't say they were I questioned whether the people asking the firewood after the fact were.  And the op who is a law enforcement officer clearly started he didn't know and didn't seem to care.  

I am sorry if it offends people but it makes me sick when I go out in the woods here now.  All the ash is dead most of the hemlock is dead and as people who rely on that wood for our heat we should all do what we can to protect it.


----------



## ohlongarm (Oct 31, 2019)

bholler said:


> I didn't say they were I questioned whether the people asking the firewood after the fact were.  And the op who is a law enforcement officer clearly started he didn't know and didn't seem to care.
> 
> I am sorry if it offends people but it makes me sick when I go out in the woods here now.  All the ash is dead most of the hemlock is dead and as people who rely on that wood for our heat we should all do what we can to protect it.


Thank you for trying to save the world,seems like you've had a problem with me since i posted a few toys i have access to due to my successful son in law.Time to let it go if you feel laws are being broken i'll happily give you all you need to conduct an investigation since you're so upset. No one posting here is responsible for dying trees by pests that arrived as stowaways. Now since you know the law so well,please post it for all Ohioans to read . No laws were broken and no pests harmed in this endeavor of mine,if you can prove otherwise go for it,and quit your non sense rambling.PS stay out of the woods if it makes you sick,better than 75% of my ash trees are still thriving. All 10 acres .


----------



## bholler (Oct 31, 2019)

ohlongarm said:


> Thank you for trying to save the world,seems like you've had a problem with me since i posted a few toys i have access to due to my successful son in law.Time to let it go if you feel laws are being broken i'll happily give you all you need to conduct an investigation since you're so upset. No one posting here is responsible for dying trees by pests that arrived as stowaways. Now since you know the law so well,please post it for all Ohioans to read . No laws were broken and no pests harmed in this endeavor of mine,if you can prove otherwise go for it,and quit your non sense rambling.PS stay out of the woods if it makes you sick,better than 75% of my ash trees are still thriving. All 10 acres .


I didn't say they were being broken I questioned if they were and posted a link containing the info and links to state laws.  Just as I do when anyone is talking about transporting firewood any distance.   It has nothing at all to do with who you are.


----------



## ohlongarm (Oct 31, 2019)

bholler said:


> I didn't say they were being broken I questioned if they were and posted a link containing the info and links to state laws.  Just as I do when anyone is talking about transporting firewood any distance.   It has nothing at all to do with who you are.



Fair enough ,now lets get on with enjoying this forum,after all we all have something in common,all is well that ends well.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 2, 2019)

bholler said:


> It doesn't have to be ash did you read the link?  You also have Asian longhorn beetle and thousand cankers in Ohio they are trying to contain.
> 
> But 20 mins isn't bad how long did it travel to get to that yard though?



So 20 minutes isn't bad? Is that based on your opinion? Expertise as an Arborist? State law?or a sweep? Here is the state law in part:

*"All of Ohio is in the federal quarantine zone for emerald ash borer, which means that the movement of hardwood firewood and wood products is under regulation and prohibited in most, but not all, circumstances.*

We just had the EAB run through Michigan in the last 10 - 12 years or so, there is no escaping it, except for a Michigan State University Arborist that has treated specific trees with a chemical drench/injection of Bifenthrin  every spring and fall. Ever other Ash tree is dead. Try as you might, flying insects that feed on certain trees cannot be stopped. Now, in Michigan we have Oak Wilt. It's caused by pruning Oaks in the summer months. There's always something killing something. Right now our Ash trees are growing back, I planted one in the back yard and treat it with Bifenthrin, we'll see how that turns out. If people can't move firewood15-20 minutes, I hope you are close to retirement.


----------



## bholler (Nov 2, 2019)

Sodbuster said:


> So 20 minutes isn't bad? Is that based on your opinion? Expertise as an Arborist? State law?or a sweep? Here is the state law in part:
> 
> *"All of Ohio is in the federal quarantine zone for emerald ash borer, which means that the movement of hardwood firewood and wood products is under regulation and prohibited in most, but not all, circumstances.*
> 
> We just had the EAB run through Michigan in the last 10 - 12 years or so, there is no escaping it, except for a Michigan State University Arborist that has treated specific trees with a chemical drench/injection of Bifenthrin  every spring and fall. Ever other Ash tree is dead. Try as you might, flying insects that feed on certain trees cannot be stopped. Now, in Michigan we have Oak Wilt. It's caused by pruning Oaks in the summer months. There's always something killing something. Right now our Ash trees are growing back, I planted one in the back yard and treat it with Bifenthrin, we'll see how that turns out. If people can't move firewood15-20 minutes, I hope you are close to retirement.


That is based on my opinion based on the fact that 20 mins is easily within many quarantine areas.  But it really isn't about time driving it is about staying within quarantine areas.  

And yes there have been plenty of invasives have been contained and eradicated.  I agree the eab is a lost cause at this point.  But there are many other things they are trying to contain.


----------



## heavy hammer (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks like you and your buddy will have some fun there.  Keep updates with the progress if possible.


----------



## ohlongarm (Nov 10, 2019)

heavy hammer said:


> Looks like you and your buddy will have some fun there.  Keep updates with the progress if possible.


You know i will but it'll be awhile,we've got several of his employees who will do the real hard work,they will get their union pay ,plus a share of the wood.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 10, 2019)

The thing about the quarantine laws is that they often go by county...which works great...everybody knows bugs never cross the county line!
In my county I am in the NE part...if I travel to the SW corner its the better part of an hour drive...so still legal as far as the quarantine goes...put if I go 10 minutes north to the next county, I just broke the law...makes sense to me


----------



## heavy hammer (Nov 10, 2019)

Ohlongarm sounds good.  In my brick laying days we used to lay block all day then on the sights where we had permission we would cut firewood from the log piles from all the developments being put in.  Not to many land clearing company's leave the wood any more to much of a value to them.


----------



## bholler (Nov 10, 2019)

brenndatomu said:


> The thing about the quarantine laws is that they often go by county...which works great...everybody knows bugs never cross the county line!
> In my county I am in the NE part...if I travel to the SW corner its the better part of an hour drive...so still legal as far as the quarantine goes...put if I go 10 minutes north to the next county, I just broke the law...makes sense to me


Is that how it works in Ohio?  In PA when we are quarantined you can't cross country lines but they also have specific quarantine areas you can't transport out of or through


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 10, 2019)

bholler said:


> Is that how it works in Ohio?  In PA when we are quarantined you can't cross country lines but they also have specific quarantine areas you can't transport out of or through


I never looked into it further, but since they had the signs warning about transporting firewood at the county lines, I just assumed...EAB is pretty much all through NE OH now...the state must have given up, the signs came down a year or so ago...they were only up 2 years, or less.


----------



## bholler (Nov 10, 2019)

brenndatomu said:


> I never looked into it further, but since they had the signs warning about transporting firewood at the county lines, I just assumed...EAB is pretty much all through NE OH now...the state must have given up, the signs came down a year or so ago...they were only up 2 years, or less.


As mentioned earlier it isn't just about eab


----------



## Grizzerbear (Nov 10, 2019)

Eab must be working its way here. Local news in springfield had a segment about the city utilities having to cut a bunch of ash trees on right of ways and were informing people who had dead ash trees in town  to take it to city dump to burn. My understanding is they didn't want it transported far but never said anythibg about a true and defined limit. I'm not sure there is much of a law in missouri other than taking or bringing wood over statelines that i know of. I'm sure in years to come it will become more defined and strict if the eab gets worse....which sadly i think it will.


----------



## ohlongarm (Nov 11, 2019)

brenndatomu said:


> I never looked into it further, but since they had the signs warning about transporting firewood at the county lines, I just assumed...EAB is pretty much all through NE OH now...the state must have given up, the signs came down a year or so ago...they were only up 2 years, or less.


I believe the law is not being enforced ,i cover two major intersections in the course of my patrol in eight hours and if i'm sitting on any interstate for an hour or more i've seen literally dozens of vehicles transporting firewood. All my transporting now over is well within my county,recent haul was just seven miles from the tree service.


----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 11, 2019)

Grizzerbear said:


> Eab must be working its way here.


White Ash here have started to decline here within the last couple years..SW IN.


----------



## ohlongarm (Nov 12, 2019)

Woody Stover said:


> White Ash here have started to decline here within the last couple years..SW IN.


I hunted in Adams county Fri,and Sat,saw almost 90% ash trees with no borer,they're way behind northern Ohio as far as leaf loss. PS,The coyotes don't like me down there.


----------



## turn_n_burn (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm sitting out here in Idaho surrounded by nothing but cottonwood and pine, and then you show me this score and call it horrendous. I would call that a Hallelujah score myself. I'm coveting thy goods.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Nov 19, 2019)

weatherguy said:


> Not sure I would use the word horrendous, maybe stupendous?


Just horrendous to split by hand!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 19, 2019)

So the heightened talk about quarantine in PA is about EAB but also recently the lantern fly, lots of info being tossed to the public at the moment with this newer bug, since my company does a lot of work from Ohio to NJ, we've all had to have training on the dangers of the bug and transporting it to unaffected area's.  
BTW - jealous of the wood score keep on splitting lol.


----------

